# Teen Titans Go!



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

This might be an Eddy convo, but I considered a General topic.

One of our kids broke a bone while skiing last weekend, and has been home all week sucked into the TV. He found this show called *Teen Titan Go!* this morning. I happened to glance at the TV during this show while making b-fast and saw a raft and then the Grand Canyon and groovers! Turns out the episode is titled The Groover. In the part I saw they talked about Native American injustices and then went over Lava Falls with the groover in their hands. Kinda surreal. Kinda cool. Kinda odd talking about poop boxes. Kinda nice to know that there are kids shows that have real messages. 

Robin takes the Titans on an educational trip to the Grand Canyon.
Show: Teen Titans Go!
Season number: 5
Episode number: 12
Air date: November 8, 2018

https://g.co/kgs/6KZxSV


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Cool. I'll have to check that out.

So good that there's an alternative narrative to this tragedy of America's youth:

Brain-Dead Teen, Only Capable Of Rolling Eyes And Texting, To Be Euthanized


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing - I'm a government employee on furlough and that was a great way to kill 10 minutes.
It seems they hiked in to Phantom Ranch.
"The groover is a poop suitcase"
"How unfulfilled do you gotta be to pretend to be entertained by rocks?"
"Native Americans have such a rich and noble heritage... too bad we stole all their land"
Robin's swim through lava falls was far worse than mine.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

If I have helped 1 govt employee during their hiatus of employment, then I feel my work here is done.

Hijacking my own thread - I bought 1 of these to help your fellow shutdowners in this compensation free time. https://www.cbsstore.com/product/Z1AMCBS958/the-late-show-with-stephen-colbert-shutdown-mug

Almortal, if you seriously start hurting from trumpdown, please let me know. I will gladly donate to your cause.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

yesimapirate said:


> This might be an Eddy convo, but I considered a General topic.
> 
> One of our kids broke a bone while skiing last weekend, and has been home all week sucked into the TV. He found this show called *Teen Titan Go!* this morning. I happened to glance at the TV during this show while making b-fast and saw a raft and then the Grand Canyon and groovers! Turns out the episode is titled The Groover. In the part I saw they talked about Native American injustices and then went over Lava Falls with the groover in their hands. Kinda surreal. Kinda cool. Kinda odd talking about poop boxes. Kinda nice to know that there are kids shows that have real messages.
> 
> ...


I try to sing along with the theme song, but our kids just roll their eyes like the girl in Andy's video. 

Didn't know there was one about The Grand!


----------

